# Review: AMT Trek, MPC Pilgrim, Rev 1/72 ShuttleStack



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Been meaning to post these for a few days now... 
I've got PL Spider Man and the AMT KBoP next week. 
A few resin kit reviews are coming up in the next few days.
At least one tool review as well.

Revell 
1/72 Space Shuttle "Stack"





AMT 
Romulan Bird of Prey





1701-B





Pilgrim Observer


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Tom, I just finished watching your review of the Round 2 Enterprise B and Romulan Bird of Prey. I enjoyed them and keep em coming! Being that Round 2 expanded the Decal Sheet on the Enterprise B I may just assemble one straight from the box and use the decals. I have several of them so I will paint one later. Back in May I purchased an aztecing decal set from Acreation Decals for the B and they are great. They also include updated decals for the Round Version. Take Care Tom, Guy.


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Many thanks for posting these, Tom.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I'm now actually kind of relieved that I lost my E-B model in the eviction mess.

'Cause now I can get a _better_ one...


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

I always appreciate your videos Tom, especially the Real Space ones.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice review of the Shuttle--makes me want to break mine out and start it. I lucked out and got an original about ten years ago for 40 bucks. You've looked at the kit recently--any chance magnets will hold the orbiter on to the tank, yet be hidden?


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Tom, nice to see you back with some reviews. The shuttle looks great, luv the size and the fact that the windows have the plastic dividers instead of painting them in over the clear plastic, I think it gives the shuttle a more realistic look. The P.O. looks good too, many kit-bashing possibilities for sure.

Have a good one.


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

The orbiter is fairly heavy and is held on by three posts through a friction fit. There's to much of a gap to use magnets, in my opinion.


----------



## b26354 (Apr 11, 2007)

There don't appear to be any mounting holes at all on the bottom of the shuttle. I think you're supposed to glue it on and pray  The stand provided has prongs which sit inside the boosters and a support for the tail of the shuttle. I'd recommend scratching a new top support from music wire and trying to pin the bottom supports.

Mine is gong to have an old Revell shuttle on the launch stack and the new Monogram is going to end up on here:










which is a vacformed 1/72 747 kit from the UK and is... huge...


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

OOOhhh, I LIKE that 747!


----------



## dlogix (Aug 22, 2005)

MM Tom,
Your 1/144 stack looks really good!


J...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice review of the BOP. I'm building that kit myself and spending a ton of time and effort accurizing it. That kit by REL is fantastic!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

In related news, I have to thank Steve Neill for giving me this kit of the Excelsior the other day. 

If I get my hands on another 1701-B, I will do a side-by-side as I don't plan on building Excel anytime soon. The 1701B I reviewed went to my first charity auction last year. 

1994 Excelsior





2011 1701-B (same as the first post)


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

b26354 said:


> ...which is a vacformed 1/72 747 kit from the UK and is... huge...


I have the 747 from the UK as well. Bought it back in 1997 and still haven't built it. I lost a small piece: the outer wing bit just past the outer engine on one side. If you have an ability to mold it that bit, I'd sure appreciate a copy.....


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*great reviews Tom.....thanx *


----------

